# Credit for Employment/Experience as Police Officer Forms



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

I was just visiting the HRD/Civil Service page today and found this out about that the forms will be made available in early April 2005. This information was found at the bottom of the page.

Here is the link in case you would like to see for yourself:
http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/em_civil_service/em_civil_service_forms/exam_forms.htm


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

Excuse the grammer and typos, I was just so excited to share this new found information with everyone.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

stinghornets43";p="59044 said:


> Excuse the grammer and typos, I was just so excited to share this new found information with everyone.


Pretty sure its meaningless. I know someone(cant remember who) posted sometime before that they got .4 points for experience (a few years worth) which was rounded to the lowest number, making it absolutely useless. Maybe someone else can shed light on this.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Unless you have 10 years experience its useless! :roll:


----------



## 190190190 (Jun 2, 2004)

EXAMPLE: A candidate, with a Written Examination Score of 80%, has 5 years (60 months) of creditable experience in the examination title. The Experience Credit is calculated by multiplying the number of months times .20 points per month. (60 X .20 = 12.0) The Experience Credit of 12.0 points is then added to the Written Examination score of 80% to get an Experience Score of 92%. The Experience Score of 92% counts as 10% of the overall mark, and the Written Examination Score counts as 90% of the overall mark. In this case, the overall mark is calculated as follows:

A. Multiply the Written Examination Score by .90: 80 X .90 = 72.0
B. Multiply the Experience score by .10: 92 X .10 = 9.2
C. Add the results from A. and B. to get the overall mark 72 + 9.2 = 81.2
D. Round the overall mark from D. to the nearest whole number: 81%


----------



## 190190190 (Jun 2, 2004)

Using the above formula from the HRD Website, you'd need 2 Yrs and 1 Mnth (25mnths) to get .5 point. Then it would be rounded up (So A 90 would become a 90.5....and it would be rounded up to 91)

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Did NASA help with that calculation??? :roll:


----------

